# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وضعیت تحصیلو چی بزنم؟

## hanjera

سلام
خوبید؟
والا من زیاد زبان فارسیم خوب نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
این وضعیت تحصیلو چی بزنم؟
الان من دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کرد...برای کنکور 96 چی بزنم؟
http://www.upload-photos.ir/images/2...6987921312.png
راستی اون کد نظام وظیفه چی میشه؟
یک سال پشت کنکور موندم ، امسال رفتم ازاد!
ممنون :Yahoo (4):

----------

